# DIY grinder



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Hey guys, I need a final engineering degree project and I'm wondering if a coffee grinder might be a fun one. Has anyone ever made a diy grinder which uses the replacement conical burrs from a more expensive machine?

Ideally I would use an evolutionary algorithm to evolve the shape of the burrs like my lecturer did for wind turbine shapes ( https://www.researchgate.net/publication/261447517_Towards_the_evolution_of_novel_vertical-axis_wind_turbines ) but I don't have the budget for that. Plus, 3D printed burrs, can't see that being very helpful.

Would be looking at some sort of zero retention, small dose setup. Nice and compact because we don't need massive hopper do we!!


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

newdent said:


> Hey guys, I need a final engineering degree project and I'm wondering if a coffee grinder might be a fun one. Has anyone ever made a diy grinder which uses the replacement conical burrs from a more expensive machine?
> Ideally I would use an evolutionary algorithm to evolve the shape of the burrs like my lecturer did for wind turbine shapes ( https://www.researchgate.net/publication/261447517_Towards_the_evolution_of_novel_vertical-axis_wind_turbines ) but I don't have the budget for that. Plus, 3D printed burrs, can't see that being very helpful.
> Would be looking at some sort of zero retention, small dose setup. Nice and compact because we don't need massive hopper do we!!


Oh yes, it would be wonderful and could be very interesting.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

It would be! I forgot to mention, I'd almost certainly be going for variable speed or some fixed low speed.


----------



## Bazinda (Jan 30, 2021)

I've thought about this before. I've managed to keep 2 grinders from vending machines. Happy to donate one to your cause. Would you consider turning this an open source project once finished? Brings back memories of 3D printer made with threaded rods and step motors.

Grinders seem to be good quality, 230v motors which have been tested and work. Conical burrs and steeples adjustment, can only find a generic picture of new ones.


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

@Newdent -sorry I can't help in any way - the project sounds interesting and I wish you well. I'm still hunting for a grinder so if you get one sorted and it works as you hope, maybe I'll hold out for it.

@Bazinda - having just cleaned my DeLonghi B2C machine grinder (to adjust the grind to a more fine setting) that one you've shown looks broadly similar - I know you've shown a 'stock' photo, but would you consider that grinder (the one in the photo) to be rubbish / average / good / great ?


----------



## Bazinda (Jan 30, 2021)

PACMAN said:


> @Newdent -sorry I can't help in any way - the project sounds interesting and I wish you well. I'm still hunting for a grinder so if you get one sorted and it works as you hope, maybe I'll hold out for it.
> 
> @Bazinda - having just cleaned my DeLonghi B2C machine grinder (to adjust the grind to a more fine setting) that one you've shown looks broadly similar - I know you've shown a 'stock' photo, but would you consider that grinder (the one in the photo) to be rubbish / average / good / great ?


 I think these could be the same but in bigger size.

It's hard to vouch for the quality of the grinder as vending machine espresso is terrible at best, what I can tell you is the motor is very reliable. I've worked in these machines for years and grinder motor is a part I've never had to change. The grinds seem consistent.


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Bazinda said:


> vending machine espresso is terrible at best


 Cheers for the reply - I don't think my B2C is any better to be honest!! But having heard about thngs to try on here to make it a bit better, I thought I'd give it a go.

OP, if you are going to try and make a hand grinder, have you seen the Russian one on here somewhere - uses flat burrs from what I remember, similar to the HG-1 in operation I think - but I might be wrong.


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Found the thread to the Russian one - here it is:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58210-how-this-for-a-hand-grinder/

Also has the 'new' G-iota in the same thread.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks for the replies guys. I didn't get notifications, need to change my account settings!

Definitely up for making this open source, assuming I don't get any aggro from manufacturers for using their burrs for a DIY machine.

Bazinda, that would be really useful if you don't mind? I'd obviously cover p&p and some extra towards it? I technically don't start my final project module until September, so progress might be slow initially, I'm just thinking ahead. I'm snowed under with this years modules until the summer at least.


----------



## Chronova Engineering (6 mo ago)

@newdent Fellow engineer (recent graduate) here. I just stumbled across your post and am really curious to hear if your project was a success?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I think there was a thread either on here or homebarista of someone building their own grinder.

Also chat to @coffeechap he's extensively modded a mythos and probably worked on more grinders than most of us have owned


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Chronova Engineering said:


> Fellow engineer (recent graduate) here...


Congratulations on graduating...i have something i may need fabricating (brother can but is in covid hiding) do you by any chance make bespoke items ?


----------



## Chronova Engineering (6 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> do you by any chance make bespoke items ?


Hi, yes I do make stuff, please see my profile page for further information.


----------

